
Peter Thiel on “The Straussian Moment” - rsj_hn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRleB034EC8
======
rogerkirkness
This video and the associated paper are excellent. It has really changed my
view of things to consider what second and third order violence might be
taking place. I suspect it's a sort of half dozen or one and six of the other
argument for a lot of social justice agendas today. I think the difference is
that the anti-violence argument routes around identity and focuses on harmful
acts. And perhaps a significant difference in the agency level of the victims
of these acts.

